# Manual IR code entry in series 1



## David_NC (May 1, 2008)

Currently there is no way to manually enter an IR code for a cable/satellite box in a series 1, and its unlikely the software will ever be updated to allow this.

Would it be possible to add a "dummy" box to the list of cable/satellite boxes, that either uses all the available IR codes, or at least all the codes that are not used under any of the other boxes?

It would also be helpful if the Tivo website had a listing of all the IR codes used on a series 1, and which brand box to look under if you need that specific code.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

You're right - they are never going to update the OS for Series 1 TiVos. Even the daylight savings change is actually done by a RunMe command that they send to your box twice a year.

They do however keep updating the IR database. My S1 TiVos have the same database as my S2s (currently v341). Using TivoWebPlus I managed to dig around under the hood of my hacked S1 and compiled a list of manufaturers and codes. I'm pretty sure that the "Type" values refer to an overall category and that 2=Satellite, 3=Cable and 6=Digital TV converter. 1, 4 & 5 are anyone's guess.

Hope it helps.
Greg


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

1 is VCR codes, only used by Sony units for Save to VCR.

4&5 are TV and stereo codes for the remote.


----------



## Tburk (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a Philco STB converter and a series 1 TIVO (semi hacked) and use OTA antenna for my signal...Am trying to "fake" the TIVO to work with the STB by telling the TIVO that it is connected to a cable box (as recommended) ... Problem is there is not Philco cable box represented on the list from the Series 1 for the IR codes & I cannot manually enter the IR code. The previous post shows an IR code for the Philco STB...how to I get my TIVO to use that? I was thinking I would have to buy a different STB (zenith/sony, whatever) that has a cable box support. Any suggestions?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Buying a different STB would probably be a crapshoot too unless someone already knows of a model that will work on a Series 1. Since the S1 doesn't have an Advanced option to enter IR codes manually the only choices are existing cable or sat boxes by brand, which probably wouldn't control the STB.

If "semi hacked" includes telnet and ftp I could send you a tcl script that would rewrite one of the existing cable box codes like Hughes with the Philco codes. You would have to keep an eye out for IRDB updates because the database changes would revert every time a new version comes out, requiring you to run the script again. If you want to give it a try send me a PM with your email address.


----------



## Tburk (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a fully operational hacked S1 box now. I have ftp & telnet & tivoweb working. Solved all my remaining issues over the weekend. I'm still working to find best guided set up (cable or sat/ant set up) to match my OTA channels. If I knew where the IR codes were stashed for the TIVO when it searches, then I could edit that file to replace a code with the Philco code. Would that be a sensible solution?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Tburk said:


> I have a fully operational hacked S1 box now. I have ftp & telnet & tivoweb working. Solved all my remaining issues over the weekend. I'm still working to find best guided set up (cable or sat/ant set up) to match my OTA channels. If I knew where the IR codes were stashed for the TIVO when it searches, then I could edit that file to replace a code with the Philco code. Would that be a sensible solution?


The codes are in the IR database. I'm attaching a .tcl script that you can edit to pick the cable/sat box code that you want to overwrite with the Philco STB code 10101. Let's say that you decide to replace code 10075 (LG sat tuner). Edit the .tcl file and replace 10101 with 10075, copy it to your hack directory, and execute it. If you end up using a cable lineup I would pick a code like 10034 for Emerson - just use something that only has one 5-digit code to make Guided Setup easier.

Here's an article on using a Zenith STB that may help.
http://www.gratisoft.us/tivo/dtv.html

Remember that every time they update the IR dabase you will have to run the script again.


----------



## Tburk (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks. I'll work on it this weekend when I have some time. 

Any idea on how often they redo the IR database? I"m still working on the best program guide to download...I tried Sat/Ant, but I got ALL (~1000?!) sat channels on TIVO...The primary channels matched well, but too much **$&^. I thought I did it right, but in case I didn't I used a cable set up next time & haven't re-run set-up under Sat/Ant mode. I'm sure I'll be fiddling for awhile before I get it purrr-fected! 

My next project (after the IR codes) is to see if I can use TIVO Desktop with my S1 (I should have it working with my S2 tomorrow, I just registered tonight...) I'm not sure if it would help/do anything, but I'm leary of registering my hacked S1 with TIVO just in case they want to look under the hood! Seems that all I need to do is get my S1 IP recognized by TIVO Desktop, then I can move shows back and forth...Maybe there is another way to just move directly from S1 to S2 and vice versa...I've scanned through the 'TIVO Hacks' book and didn't notice anything terribly pertinent...

Anyay, more research ...

thanks for the scoop on IR codes.

cheers,


----------



## newskilz (Jul 11, 2008)

For whatever it's worth:

It's good to see you are getting what you are wanting, which is have an S1 control a converter box and get guide data. Since your tivo was already hacked, not a big deal I guess; but there are several if not many converter boxes with codes that the tivo can use to control it. Sometimes you have to choose a different brand name to get the right codes... someone figured it out for me anyway.

So for anyone that may want an easier route; Series 1 and Apex converter box Review

Just thought I'd put my two cents in, in case others were looking for an "easier way" and didn't want to hack their TiVo.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Desktop won't work with a Series 1 - it has no HMO or HME capability at all. If you can find a copy of TyTool, you can use it to extract most shows from the TiVo and remux them into MPEG files.

From what I've seen they only update the IRDB every few months, but I would probably just set up a 'cron' command to run the script daily.

newskilz - I knew the Zenith converter would respond to LG codes, but I didn't know about the Apex box. Thx.


----------

